# Ways to present cheese



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Scenerio:

Outdoor, late afternoon event with potentially very hot temps/humidity.....how would you serve stationary cheese selection for 2 hours?


----------



## lentil (Sep 8, 2003)

Good question, shroom.  I have a few events coming up that are outside and have requested cheese  platters/stations.  Other than praying for (and getting) low humidity and 75 degree temps, I guess I'm going to have to go with putting out smaller amounts of cheese and replenishing often.  Wilted and sweating cheese is pretty unappealing.

How are you handling this?


----------



## tigerwoman (Jul 18, 2002)

we did small plates (9 inch bamboo "disposables"

of cheese for the red white and blues event over 4th of July weekend in Mendocino California

(see red white and blues blog post on www.caterbuzz.blogspot.com) and not much was eaten as within 15 minutes they were melted and unappetizing looking. Of course there were alot of other options too but I felt the cheese mostly ended up in the garbage


----------



## chefedb (Apr 3, 2010)

I tried freezing a mirror and a slab of marble then putting cheese it worked a little better then nothing at all. It got soft but it sure sweated a lot .Best thing is make small display trays that can be passed by servers instead


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

shroomgirl said:


> Scenerio:
> 
> Outdoor, late afternoon event with potentially very hot temps/humidity.....how would you serve stationary cheese selection for 2 hours?


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Use a 400 pan for the bottom then a 200 pan with ice cubes then a 1 in perforated pan then

leaf lettuce then cheese then the Cambro Dome (open at both ends) "see web site" If you don't have the 1 in. perforated pan use a 200 perforated pan with crushed ice then lettuce but double up 400 pans for condensation.

I also use perforated sheet pans with 2in.deep sheet pans with hinged clear covers

http://www.instawares.com/dd1220becw-135-clear-dome-display-cover.dd1220becw-135.0.7.htm

http://www.thefind.com/query.php?query=cambro++dome+cover


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

2 hour aps....local cheese table......all kinds of glassware, more glass than I've ever hauled anywhere.

trifle dish with ice, shallow bowl that fit nicely.....local fresh chevre, mascarpone, sugar, orange zest, topped with local blk rasp, strawberries, blueberries (lucked out, it was the end of strawberries beginning of blueberries)  chambord goo then topped with more fresh berries.....pretty flowers garnish,   Pumpernickel white raisin toast and cherry walnut toast for scooping.

Cheddar ice box crackers

Toasted pecans

hummos....their choice...topped with roasted tomatoes and kalamatas.

again a double deal with ice btm for :

local feta with creama, ricotta, mixed topped with toasted pinenuts....pita chips, crostini dippers

Fillo tartlets with local blue chevre, mascarpone, fig jam, pecan garnish.....not on ice, just kept smallish number out and refilled.

So, 60" round with many heights....really pretty display, sorry didn't take pix.


----------



## caterchef (Oct 12, 2009)

shroomgirl said:


> 2 hour aps....local cheese table......all kinds of glassware, more glass than I've ever hauled anywhere.
> 
> trifle dish with ice, shallow bowl that fit nicely.....local fresh chevre, mascarpone, sugar, orange zest, topped with local blk rasp, strawberries, blueberries (lucked out, it was the end of strawberries beginning of blueberries) chambord goo then topped with more fresh berries.....pretty flowers garnish, Pumpernickel white raisin toast and cherry walnut toast for scooping.
> 
> ...


/img/vbsmilies/smilies/chef.gif Sounds like there is a whole lot of CLASS in Saint Loooeee Louie!

You should be in Vegas, You may be wasting your tatent under the Arch./img/vbsmilies/smilies/smoking.gif


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Vegas? never thought of Vegas as a local food hotbed.


----------



## aface4u (Jul 31, 2010)

Put out smaller quantities at a time with freezer pack underneath (and covered of course)

or suggest a cheese fondue!! heat ?  What heat?? will not matter


----------



## chefbee (Aug 11, 2010)

I would try to convince the client to do a baked brie and passed mini cheese tarts. Perhaps you could do small trays and pass them. Is the kitchen area climate controlled?. It is a waste of product, labor and reputation to try to fight the heat with a stationary cheese presentation on a hot day.


----------



## chef.esg.73 (Dec 10, 2007)

I have had a lot of hot August Weddings Down South here. I just tell the client its not a good idea and try suggesting other options for them. I feel they pay us for our experience and all understand that cheese and the sun, just doesn't work ..

Chefbee made a good point and try to incorporate cheese as a passed item, even if you left in a cooler and took out as needed.

http://NewDreamCatering.com


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I have done cheese displays in the heat of the summer months. What I use is a a Cheffield display made out of polished aluminum alloy which retains cold.

set on a wrought iron stand. Under the display I had my husband manufacture a large square lucite tray which was the exact dimensions of the 24" x 24" square tray and loaded it with ice cubes. It was wonderful and kept the cheeses, fruits and flowers in perfect shape for 2 hours.

Also, the lucite tray can be used for other serving purposes.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Saffron that's essentially what I did, only using glass! It'd be less stressful being able to use lucite & aluminum. 

Do you have pix?


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

I thought I had pixs of that party.....could not find them.

Essentially I took the Cheffield piece which was a flat Zen type 24 x 24 square tray.

Made a lucite square 24 x 24 x 2 " height with ice, Sat tray on top and got it very cold

Set out the cheeses and arranged the grapes, strawberries. Put flowers in a 1 1/2 " chunk

of cucumber which acts as a "vase" with its own natural water and stays cold through

the conduction of the Cheffield alloy.

The lucite is wonderful to use. Lite and easy to transport. Gluing it up is the tricky part and

it goes in the shop after every two gigs because sides come loose.

I have a quaduple lucite spiral stair case that I had manufactured that I use for dessert displays.

Recent photo of it for a recent party where a Lumber Company (I think you advised me on decorating ideas

awhile back) who was having a grand opening and launching the new colors for 2010. The decorator gave

me the colors she wanted to showcase. I color matched the swatched with sugar that was used for these

almond bon bon cookies and used the same color swatches to decorate the table. Happy to share photo if you would

like me to send it to your email.


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

You can post it here in catering or on your profile.


----------



## saffron (Aug 19, 2003)

Tried to use the attachment and it prompts that I do not have permission.


----------



## greg (Dec 8, 1999)

saffron said:


> Tried to use the attachment and it prompts that I do not have permission.


Try the "insert image" button, it's the 2nd button to the left of the attachment button. You can either upload an image or click on the image url tab if you've got the image hosted on imageshack or some site like it.


----------

